# Pitifull Golden pups



## Jazz & Jules

Oh My Gawd!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I have never seen such sorry-looking yet beautiful puppies. That BYB needs to rot in hell for doing this. Thank you for rescuing these sweet babies. I have no words of advice, just deep gratitude that someone stepped in to save these babies.


----------



## amy22

oh my...how sad......


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

*From Penny's mom,*

Unbelievable. How horrible.

How long until they're ready for adoption?


----------



## mylissyk

Oh my, that just breaks my heart. Just follow the vet's instructions, I'm sure they will slowly recover. Good food, a clean environment, and the medication to kill the mange will have them quickly on the road to good health. My foster dog Wade had generalized demodex mange, he looked like the naked puppy. It did take him several months, 4 or 5 to be clear of the mange, but his coat started growing back in about 2 months after treatment started. 

I can't believe no-one would do anything to the owners! I am so thankful for rescue. Please keep us posted on how they are doing.


----------



## Hudson

Thank you for caring for the sweet babies - you just wonder how and why people can let this happen, they will recover, there was a bad case of neglect a couple of months ago of puppies posted here on the forum and they were almost on deaths door, love, care and medication and good food they are thriving.Please keep us posted on their recovery. Bless them!


----------



## vrocco1

That is so sad. I really have a hard time dealing with threads like this.  It does look like they are doing better in the last picture.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

You are a Godsend, thank you. Poor babies.


----------



## hgatesy

OMG... that's beyond horrible! Those poor little babies!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am glad you were able to rescue those pups. I hope they all grow strong and can have better lives after the terrible start to life they have already had.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I have never seen such abused golden puppies in my life. Best of luck to you and the pups. Please keep us posted on how they are doing.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

oh my god! the poor dears...I had a foster once that had naked ears & lips, the vet had us use Revolution (the heartworm/flea combo) on her. she recovered very quickly.

We have treated several rescue llamas for what we call the "Munge". we scrub the area daily (sometimes 2x daily) with Betadine, then wash with pine-tar soap (can be found at Cracker Barrel) this has also worked quite well.

oh, BTW--Hello & Welcome!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I can't even look at the photo. I read the post as a vistor so I could not see it. Mixed pups were saved recently by another rescue and are doing well right now. Their story is on this forum. You may want to contact the rescue who worked hard and saved them. The name of the rescue is Ruff Life Rescue.

Here is the thread. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=40584&highlight=ruff+life+rescue


----------



## Thalie

Thank you, thank you, thank you for taking care of those poor puppers. I have no appropriate words to describe the poor excuse of a human who let them become like this and abandoned them.

I'll try to get some info for you from somebody who went thru something like this with a pug pup recently.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

prayers for the poor little puppers. thank you for rescuing them.


----------



## McSwede

Thank you for finding and taking these poor, poor babies into rescue. That has to be the worst case of neglect/abuse that I've seen. How disheartening. 
It's incomprehensible that the owner neglected these babies....AND that they were not charged and prosecuted. I wonder about the Mother of these pups, was she on the property??

Please keep us updated on their condition and progress.

~Jackie


----------



## spruce

you are wonderful. Hopes & prayers for these pups


----------



## fostermom

Thank you to you and the rescue for saving them!

All I can suggest is to follow the vet's instructions. Our puppy raiser who does the mangy puppies swears by Avon's Skin so Soft to ease the puppies' itching. If they are anemic due to worms (which would be likely because of their poor treatment), then you can boil up chicken livers and mix them with white rice and goat's milk. Dilute the goat's milk by 50% with water. My Jasper was 14 lbs at 18 weeks old due to starvation and worms. That is what I fed him for the first week to take care of the anemia he was suffering from.

One other thing that they may end up coming down with is Demodex mange. They have had a suppressed immune system and Demodex is common in that type of situation. It takes longer to treat than Sarcoptic, but it's not contagious like Sarcoptic is. Just a warning that it may happen.

Thank you again for saving those poor babies!


----------



## Heidi36oh

So sad, that just makes me cry!

You're an Angel for taking them in, please keep us updated on how there doing!


----------



## Karen519

*Bless you*

Bless you for helping these babies.
The two little puppies do look better.
I am sure they will get better-it probably will take time but with love, good food, clean environment and caring they will make it.


----------



## WLR

Low-lifes that do this to these or any other helpless creatures should be............ *"*_*sleepin with da fishes".*_


----------



## BeauShel

Bless everyone involved in saving those sweet pups. I have never seen such sad golden puppies and pray they are on their way to a full recovery and get nothing else except their furever home. There is a special place in HE** for people like that.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Oh gosh! Those poor things! Death of 1000 itches to their previous owners to let them get in that condition! Your WILL will get them through this - think positive - they are starting to look better. Hang in there.


----------



## heartofgold

I will pray for these sweet babies! How fortunate that you found them! What an angel you are. How did you find them anyway? I see stories like this often and can't imagine people being so horrible. How do rescues find these cases, do neighbors or people passing by call you? I'm so glad someone did the right thing, God bless them and you!


----------



## Brinkleysmom

One of the pups died last night but the other nine are holding their own. Keep the fingers crossed, the paws crossed and prayers coming for these precious pups that deserve a chance.


----------



## fostermom

Rest in peace sweet puppy. At least you knew love for a short time. Healing thoughts and prayers being sent to the rest.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm so sorry...


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry about the puppy. Praying that the rest can make a full recovery.


----------



## Karen519

*So Sorry*

I am so very sorry about this little angel.

Praying that the rest can survive.


----------



## LaineysMama

This thread just makes me cry...I cannot imagine the person who could do such a neglectful, inhumane act to sweet baby dogs like this. Thank you for saving them!


----------



## ObsessedGoldenGirl

*golden pups*

They should go to jail, that's such a disgrace. I can't believe how mean people are. It breaks my heart. How can people be so ignorant


----------



## karacai

That is just awful how some people can let this happen to innocent puppies, let alone animals in general! It is what we do for the least of us that matters. Thank you for rescuing those puppies! Keep us updated on their progress please.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly

Oh my... those pictures made me teary eyed.... How are the pups doing now? Will their hair ever grow back? Maybe you could call the Animal Planet... They have those animal precinct shows! It makes me sick that people get away with this!

btw - you're an amazing person for taking these babies in. I'm sure you'll be very loved and appreciated by each and every one of them!


----------



## kerrygld

Just wanted to thank everyone for the words of encouragement and give an update on the pups. We did lose one of the boys, Johnson, two nites ago very quickly but the remaining babies seem to be doing better. The Vet check today was positive as far as the mange and weight gain. It appears that the smallest boy who we call Junior is several weeks younger than the rest so he must have been a pup from yet another litter of this irresponsible breeder. Regardless he is a cutie no matter what his mix. New pictures soon. Most are starting to sprout new hair, thankfully it doesn't get too cold here in SC as it is going to be sometime before they have a full coat.


----------



## jwemt81

oh. my. god.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Thank you for rescuing these poor puppies. Rest in peace and run free, sweet Johnson.


----------



## lalala

How sad...but I am so glad that you found them and they are now in good hands. Bless you! Please do keep us posted.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Those pic's made me cry- I simply cannot understand how people can be so cruel. Bless you for all you have done. It is a relief to know those pups will end up with the life they deserve. Hopefully that BYB will end up with what they deserve someday. I think sarcoptic mange would be a good start...


----------



## daners1212

this just breaks my heart. thanks you to you and your group for rescuing these poor babies. i wish the sheriff or animal control could do something about the BYB - he left with the mom and i'm sure she's not in much better shape than her pups  and the infuriating thing is that he'll likely do this again. best of luck to you and your rescue - you guys are a godsend to these sorry yet beautiful pups!


----------



## Dslats

OMG....... this kind of stuff makes me sick to even know that people are out there getting away with this!! those poor puppies and the poor momma dog!! I'm so glad you found them and they have a chance at life now. you are an angel.

Debbie & mason


----------



## 3 goldens

*i could give up on the human race after seeing stories of abuse and abandonment like this. then thru the fog i see the thoughts and words of those that rescue and those that truly care and i think there is salvation for some after all. god bless those sweet puppies and may they they end up in wonderful loving homes for the rest of their lives.*


----------



## Augie's Mom

Those poor little sweet babies! I'm glad they have you to help them, I hope they make a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Karen519

*Steve*

Steve:

Are you saying that these babies were helped by Donna and Ryley's Run?


----------



## Angel Rose

God bless you for rescuing these sweet innocent darlings. The last photo shows that they are starting to respond to your loving care. You are truly angels of mercy and compassion. My these pups grow strong and healthy and find loving homes.


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Angel Rose said:


> God bless you for rescuing these sweet innocent darlings. The last photo shows that they are starting to respond to your loving care. You are truly angels of mercy and compassion. My these pups grow strong and healthy and find loving homes.


This is the lastest thread that Steve posted and it has the latest photos of four of the nine pups. There will be more photos of the rest of them in a few days.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=45560


----------



## lgnutah

where in sc?


----------



## Brinkleysmom

lgnutah said:


> where in sc?


I believe they are in Mt. Pleasant South Carolina.


----------



## moverking

Ahhhh, my best 'warm fuzzy' of the day, how wonderful! They look GOOD!
Donna and Steve, the work you do is phenomenal, thank you :wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Donna*

Donna:

So good to see you!!!

You are an ABSOLUTE ANGEL and so is Steve. These pups are just miracles!!


----------



## Bogart'sMom

Oh I just saw this Thread. The BYB should go to jail for what he did to those poor babies. It's apoling, I'm glad that they are safe and at a warm place to rest and feed now. I'm sure they are going to recover and will make awesome little dogs.
All the best,


----------



## AndyFarmer

It is truly a miracle that only one of these pups didn't make it. Those pictures are horribly sad. I've never seen anything like this, but I'm so happy the rest of the crew is on its way to recovery. I certainly hope these dogs live an unbelievable life with their new owners, they deserve it.


----------



## MillysMom

That is so sad. Where in SC are you located? I am so glad those puppies have you to save their lives. I have tears in my eyes just looking at the pictures.


----------



## Karen519

*Think Grateful Goldens is in Mt. Pleasant, SC*

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/SC135.html


----------



## Maggies mom

Another sick human being that doesnt give a rats a$$. I agree that person needs to sit in jail for doing that to those poor puppies..... I did see one of the males name is Hootie>>>>


----------



## Fractal

A tear came to my eye when I saw that =(

Disgusting how people can do this >=(

Please keep us posted on how their doing weekly.


----------



## Karen519

*Look at them mow*

I just went to the Grateful Goldens site and look HOW WONDERFUL THE Pitiful Pups look now thanks to this wonderful rescue in S.C.!!

http://www.ggrlc.org/available.html


----------



## Augie's Mom

They look fantastic! 1000 times better than when they arrived.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping for these puppies!!


----------



## AcesWild

If anyone would like to adopt one of these puppies and arrange a transport I am 5 minutes from their location and would not mind hleping out


----------



## RummysMum

I was shocked to see this thread, shocked. How could the humanse society not see it was clear neglect?  :no:

Saw the updated photos, they look wonderful now, lucky little pups. :smooch:


----------



## AcesWild

Update: I saw two of these pups today, only two are left in the Low country rescue and let me tell you these dogs now look FANTASTIC, they have great weight on them and they have little curls (they're a lovely red color). I woman pointed out two who were left and I was so happy to see how good they looked!

The rescue was at the Southeastern Wildlife Exposition (SEWE) they had lots of dogs there. And were getting LOTS of attention.


----------



## Karen519

*AcesWild*

AcesWild:

Thanks for sharing that you saw two of them-it just warms your heart to know they are all being taken care of and will find wonderful loving homes!


----------

